# Milk aspiration? What should I do?



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

We have a doeling that was born Friday night out of our favorite/best doe.  She was born healthy and vigorous, but today we have noticed that she is coughing while she is eating.  It sounds like there might be some phlegm.
I think maybe the milk was coming out of the nipple to fast (we are using pritchards).  Could she have aspirated some into her lungs.  If she has, what should we do?  Is there a way to get it out?  What should our treatment be?  Just for a little more info....in every other way she is fine.  She  is bouncing around and playing and doesn't act sick, but I know this could change super fast.  Ideas?

Christina


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I know with the babies we have, they do get milk in their nose, as they blow their noses in the middle of feedings and when they are done. I would listen to their lungs after. They do sound rattley, but it is nasal not lung.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

new ones can sound junky at first when they are trying to get that suck swallow breathe thing working. is she still acting healthy and vigorous?


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, she is bouncing around with the others, but she is the only one that coughs while she eats. Maybe her swallow reflex is less coordinated than the others. I have a stethoscope, so I'll listen to her lungs. If they sound clear I shouldn't worry, right?

Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

a lot of them will do this in fact for quite a while, and as long as they can suck and swallow I don't worry. Unless it is in the lungs . I had a new born the other night the sucked in fluids while being born, took her colostrum fine and then couldn't suck or hardly breath by 3 hrs later. so 1/10 cc of dex and also some baby saline solution in her nose and the bulb suction afterward om both her throat and nose and she was able to suck and breath ok the next feeding.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We have been pan feeding our kids for I think now 9 years and have never had a kid aspirate milk into their lungs and they are sticking their noses down into the milk. You would think that we would stand the greatest chance for it but since you can't suck in through the mouth and nose at the same time it just doesn't happen. 
Sounds to me like she is just eating way too fast and can not swallow to keep up. Maybe the hole you put in the prichard nipple was cut too big for her. If she is acting fine I wouldn't get too excited but you might want to try her on a different nipple - one that she has to work a little harder to get the milk out of and I bet the coughing stops.
Mary


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

Okay, I think she is fine!! Thank you all for the reassurance. I listened and her lungs are clear. I did like you said, Mary, and gave her a new nipple with a smaller opening. She only coughed once while nursing this morning, so I think we are good to go. 

Thank for all your help!

Christina


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is good news


----------

